# New tegu mommy HELP!



## Lavin45 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello, after months and months of researching and waiting for the reptile show to roll around I finally got my baby girl Loki yesterday. Working at a pet shop I've handled tegus many times and know all the proper care. I bought her due to the sole fact she was being mistreated. She's INCREDIBLY malnourished. I can feel every vertebrae in her back and her hip bones. She needed to be taken away from these monsters. She was also very lethargic, which I initially chalked it up to her being cold and under fed. But upon getting her home and under some serious heat she still has not perked up. She barely holds her own head up , and if she does its only for a few seconds. She's also not opening either of her eyes very much. She hasn't even explored her HUGE new environment, what ever position I leave her in she stays in. She also will not eat. The only things she did was lap up a little egg and some water and then that was it. You'd think she'd be mauling any food she gets considering she's SO thin. Any words of advice is much appreciated .


----------



## Michael Graham (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm still considerably new to tegu ownership as Ive only had my tegus for a few months. It seems that she is so weak that she just has to eat what she can until she gets stronger. Someone else can add their opinion on this but that's what I think it is. How old is she? Im sure people will want to see a picture as well.


----------



## Lavin45 (Apr 10, 2016)

Michael Graham said:


> I'm always considerably new to tegu ownership as Ive only had my tegus for a few months. It seems that she is so weak that she just has to eat what she can until she gets stronger. Someone else can add their opinion on this but that's what I think it is. How old is she? Im sure people will want to see a picture as well.


He said he didn't know the age but I'd say a couple months .


----------



## Lavin45 (Apr 10, 2016)

She just lays where ever I leave her.


----------



## Michael Graham (Apr 10, 2016)

Hopefully she gets better soon.


----------



## Jrock23 (Apr 11, 2016)

Wow people can be so horrible... I would take loki to see a vet asap. The amount of stress and neglect that this lizard has suffered is messed up.. If Loki isn't doing any of what you are saying, do not wait to long to see a vet. It could be a possibility that Loki can sleep and sleep till not waking up.. Get a tube and try to eat your tegu..


----------



## Lavin45 (Apr 11, 2016)

Update ! She slept all day yesterday and woke up this morning to drink some water on her own and then her demeanor completely flipped she's exploring now and even ATE FOOD then took a massive dump . I think she's feeling better


----------



## Ralph DeMayo (Apr 17, 2016)

Good, proper basking temps, humidity and variety of food should get little Lori on the right track!! Don't forget to dust food with calcium and a multivitamin. Calcium with vitamin d 2x a week, multivitamin 2x a week and the days you don't dust with the vitamin d calcium, dust with calcium that doesn't include the vitamin d. Good luck and keep us posted! !!!!


----------



## Mishaaa (Apr 20, 2016)

I would take her to a vet for a check-up. Most vets will cost $0-100 for a first appointment. Make sure your humidity and heat are at the correct temperatures. Mist her throughout the day so she can remain hydrated. She may have been dehydrated, and depending on how long she has been malnourished, she may have MBD. Continue to work with her. I am glad to hear she has perked up! How are things going for her now?
I'm happy to hear that you saved her. People can be so terrible


----------



## Lavin45 (Apr 24, 2016)

Update !!! She's amazing now the antibiotics and de wormer definitely did its job she's curious and wolfing down foods like crazy and pooping just as regular. She had some rough patches from skin that never properly shedded so I'm treating her with some oil from the pet shop I work at. But my little Loki is the most cuddly sweet and timid tegu I've ever delt with. She's on the fast tract to being plump, happy , and healthy ! Thank you everyone for your input !!


----------



## Lavin45 (Apr 24, 2016)

And the whole don't use vitamins with d3 is total bull my vet told me that d3 is what helps domestic reptiles absorb the calcium and that I should be very LIGHTLY dusting every meal, but yes the multi vitamins once a week .


----------



## snibborsirk (Apr 25, 2016)

Lavin45 said:


> And the whole don't use vitamins with d3 is total bull my vet told me that d3 is what helps domestic reptiles absorb the calcium and that I should be very LIGHTLY dusting every meal, but yes the multi vitamins once a week .


Yes your tegu needs D3, but it should primarily be getting it from proper UVB lighting - not D3 supplementation. Use a good high output UVB fluorescent or high quality UVB spot light (Mega Ray is the best) to allow the tegu to produce its own D3. Calcium with D3 will never substitute for this. Perhaps the occasional D3 dusting will be ok but I would not use it at every meal. Too much D3 is potentially as bad as too little.


----------



## Mishaaa (Apr 25, 2016)

Your little one is looking great! That shine to the skin means there has been improvement. Keep it up! I use a calcium with D3 supplement, but it is not to be used with every meal as snibborsirk said. I use mine with every other meal. In humans, exposure to natural sunlight helps our bodes synthesize D3. This works the same with reptiles. Their UVA/UVB lamp helps them synthesize it. Keep up the awesome work


----------



## Lavin45 (Apr 26, 2016)

She got a good oiling to aid her shedding since she looked like she had about three layers of dead shed that never gave but her colors are CRAZY now that it's all coming off , her and her brother bearded dragon even get along unbelievably good. Like they take baths together with out even slightest dirty look of change in color on his behalf . I can say I'm EXTREMELY happy with how she's turned out.


----------

